# Street Skining



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks fun!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

So cool looks like natural selection at work there. I believe you have only so many bone head moves to make in life and sooner or later it will catch up with you.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

TBemba said:


> So cool looks like natural selection at work there.


I would tend to agree with this, heh!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

TBemba said:


> So cool looks like natural selection


Wait... no driver or were they back seat passengers? When I read that topic my trigger finger started to twitch a little thinking people were skinning xyz etc in the streets or alleyways of some human or animals.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Wait... no driver or were they back seat passengers? When I read that topic my trigger finger started to twitch a little thinking people were skinning xyz etc in the streets or alleyways of some human or animals.


Sadly that's the first thing I thought of too. 

I think they were backseat passengers though.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Sadly that's the first thing I thought of too.
> 
> I think they were backseat passengers though.


If not then that's some good alignment on the car and a very level smooth road or else possible darwin awards.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> If not then that's some good alignment on the car and a very level smooth road or else possible darwin awards.


Mmm-mmm Darwin Awards.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

'Are you ok'

http://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin2010-04.html

Oddly I just had a thought if one guy fell off the back of the car and the other said that then the other crashed up hm...... ok bad thought there. I can imagine what the second guy falling said.      

For those that don't know what a Darwin Award is check here. http://www.darwinawards.com/darwin/


----------

